# この程度でいい　＝この程度でいいや?



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. I'm not sure about what is this いいや. Could you help me again?
Author was talking about how hard is the surviving in manga world. When he says: "この程度で*いいやというネーム*は決して作れない", この程度でいい　= この程度でいいや? or  この程度でよくない?
He never can't create a '"name" that gives him the confidence it reached that survival level?
​(Context)ネームって、やっぱりマンガの命です。連載が５０回を超えた作品は珍しい。サバイバルがそれだけ厳しい。(Context)
それが分かっていたから、この程度でいいやというネームは決して作れない。
(Context)作ったら、その週の読者投票では絶対に負けると考えていますから。(Context)
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## gengo

I'm not sure of the etymology, but ネーム is defined as follows.

(manga) a manga storyboard, focusing on the words in the speech or thought bubbles to help determine the drawing and frame layout
_The storyboard is everything in the manga world.  It's rare for a serial story to make it to 50 issues.  That's how hard it is to survive.  I knew that from the start, so I could never come up with a storyboard that was just "good enough."  If I did, I bet I would lose the readers' vote that week._

[もう]いいや is said when you are resigned to something.  Maybe you are tired and just want to stop working, even though your work may not be completed perfectly.  So you say this.  It is often contracted in speech to something like まいいや.  The や is what gives the phrase this nuance.  Without it, the meaning would simply be "this good."


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Thank you very much, Gengoさん. I thought この程度でいい was better than 適当, like it's goog enough, but this や was new. I'll try to remember that nuance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

If a man says「この程度で良い」colloqually, it becomes この程度でいい*や*.
If a woman says it colloquially, it becomes この程度でいい*わ*.

From my viewpoint, this kind of や and わ couldn't change its meaning. Their function is just indicating that it is a colloquial sentence, not a formal one, and also indicating the gender of the speaker.

この程度でいい*よ* is different. The speaker is giving permission to the second-person or the listener. （あなたのするべき仕事は）この程度でいいです。

この程度でいい*ね* is asking the confirmation or agreement:
This is enough*, isn't it?*

適当 has two almost opposite meanings, so be careful.　
1．適当な＝妥当な、適切な、十分な、必要十分な
2．適当な＝ずさんな、いいかげんな、手を抜いた、全力を出していない、真面目に取り組んでいない=やっつけ仕事の

この程度でいいやというネーム
＝この程度でいいというネーム
＝いいかげんな（２．適当な）ネーム

ネーム＝マンガのせりふ＝マンガの「吹き出し」の中に書かれている言葉、文字、せりふ
（「吹き出し」の外に書かれているナレーションやonomatopoeic word も「ネーム」に含まれるのか否かは知りません。）


----------



## Kenshiromusou

So, この程度でいいやというネーム ＝この程度でいいというネーム ＝適当な＝ずさんな、いいかげんな、手を抜いた、全力を出していないというネーム?
Even この程度でいいというネーム means いいかげんな（ずさんな/手を抜いた）ネーム?
Thesaurus gives the impression that この程度でいい is the "good" 適当.
I'm glady I asked your help.
Thank you very much, SoLaTiDobermanさん.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> From my viewpoint, this kind of や and わ couldn't change its meaning.



The dictionary says that adding や conveys the nuance of "軽く言い放つ."

Aside from the context of この程度で, I think there is a difference in nuance between もういいや and もういい.

Ex.
-仕事はこの辺で終わりにしようね。
-まだ終わっていない。
-もういいや　/ もういい。

To me, the first one implies the idea of "it's good enough," while the second is simply "it's good as it is."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃５：
「今までネームを2回は校正したし、締め切りが３時間後に迫っている。最高のものを求めるならあと10回は校正しないといけないかもしれないが、それだとキリがないし、とにかく時間が無いから、今回はネームはこの程度で良しとしておこう。」＝この程度でいいやというネーム＝この程度で妥協したネーム

＠＃６：The dictionary might say the same thing as mine from a different viewpoint.
When you say something very "formally" in a colloquial setting, it may have the effect of "strong demand" or something. However, if you say it in a colloquial way in a colloquial setting, it conveys a "light touch," right?
In Japanese, for example, in a workplace, we usually use a formal expression, but just between close co-workers, we use colloquial Japanese. Therefore, it depends totally on each situation.


Ex.
A-仕事はこの辺で終わりにしようね。
B-まだ終わっていない。→まだ終わっていないぜ。まだ終わっていないよ。might be more natural.
A-もういいや　(This sounds unnatural to my ears. it should be もういいよ）
/ もういい。（<--- Just stop it! That's enough! もうたくさんだ。）

Ex.'
A-仕事はこの辺で終わりにしようね。
B-まだ終わっていない。
C-もういいや　(I gave up!）
/ もういい。（That's enough!)


In this thread's context, この程度でいいやというネーム just flows more natural than to say この程度でいいというネーム.
Any as you said, it may convey a "light touch" in the situation where they are compromising or giving up.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> A-もういいや　(This sounds unnatural to my ears. it should be もういいよ）



Well, all I can say is that many of my Japanese friends speak that way.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Thank you very much, friends.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> A-もういいや (This sounds unnatural to my ears. it should be もういいよ）





gengo said:


> Well, all I can say is that many of my Japanese friends speak that way.


Oh, really!
On second thought, I think もういいじゃん might be the most standard-colloquial expression here.


----------



## Joschl

終助詞の「や」は，発話する人自身の内面的な姿勢を表現するので，独り言でも使えます。Aさんが一人で仕事をしていて，Aさんが自分で処理している仕事をある時点で終えることができると感じた時に，Aさんは独り言で「もうこの辺で良いや。」と"軽く言い放つ"ことが出来ます。AさんがBさんと同じ仕事に携わっている場合にAさんが「もうこの辺で良いや。」と発話した際に，AさんはBさんをどの程度意識しているのかということを考えてみると，AさんはBさんのことを殆ど意識しないでAさん自身の感じることを発話しているという感じになります。だから，もしAさんがBさんに「自分ではここで仕事に切を付けたいと感じているが，Bはどう感じているか」と尋ねたいのであれば，「もう良いや」という表現は，*SoLaTiDoberman*さんの仰る通り，私にも "unnatural"に感じられます。女性の方が同じ条件下で「もうこの辺で良いわ。」とも発話できるなら，機能としては同じでしょうね。それは，女性の方に聞いてみて下さい。AさんがBさんに向かって発話しているのであれば，「や」ではなくて他の終助詞を使うか，助動詞「だ」(_da_) の推量形「だろう」(_dar-ō_)を短縮した形「だろ」を使った方が自然でしょう。例えば，

もう 良い -よ-ね。
もう 良い -よ-な。
もう 良い わ-よ-ね。
もう 良い かしら-ね。
もう 良い か-ね。
もう 良い か-い。
もう 良い だろ。

イントネーションも重要なのですが，それは表記できないので抜けてます。


----------

